# next week job



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That's some really ugly s**t :blink:

Bring a plywood square to sit on :thumbup: Crouching across trusses on the balls of your feet all day would be pretty rough.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

At least there's no insulation to contend with... Looks like a fine mess, though. 

I agree; bring something to sit on. I spent some time in my attic this week and my @ss was sore from sitting across (I didn't say on... I know what responses I'd get) a beam.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

french connection!! said:


> many days of attic work in front of me for next week . https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_S9Cbo1OMKw/UFEy8ZaFGWI/AAAAAAAACJg/Vh-G8jpMIdI/s640/work%25207%2520014.jpg
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-X7mH3I35rrU/UFEy9e7uYYI/AAAAAAAACJ0/DVXVWKe2vbI/s640/work%25207%2520018.jpg
> that's only 3 pics out of a dozen more . Don't let you brother in law work in your house cause he's a mechanical engineer and college educated .


sooooo... since its a gray box does that not make it hack?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

It has a wp cover too, what else do you want?:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope you aren't an out of shape fattie. :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

That is plain crazy there.

Ya never know what you will run into.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

update , don't let the pool guy replace your service .


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> At least there's no insulation to contend with... Looks like a fine mess, though.
> 
> I agree; bring something to sit on. I spent some time in my attic this week and my @ss was sore from sitting across (I didn't say on... I know what responses I'd get) a beam.


If it is a 16 or 24" joist or truss setup, then I can sit cross legged, and spread the weight between my butt and my feet. Seems to work pretty well until my legs go numb. :laughing: If it is something I can't work on between my legs whistling2 or off to the side, then I will kneel with my knees resting on one joist, and sit on my feet on another. Kneepads rock in attics.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

*Zut !!*

That is pretty nutty there.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

nice flex!!! are the wires watercooled to allow more ampacity?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cletis works in California?


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

and it's just getting better , I guess the pool guy did the bathroom remolding too !!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

french connection!! said:


> and it's just getting better , I guess the pool guy did the bathroom remolding too !!


Great idea :thumbup: Ill use it on my next job, is it better if i use electrical pipe? :whistling2: :no:


----------

